# Scary Circus music



## GoreGator

Looking for some scary clowns music.....anyone have something to share?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

here is some sample stuff:
Carnival of Lost Souls, Midnight Circus and Klown all good.

http://thefrighteners.com/Music.htm


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

we were looking for something out of the ordinary and actually played exerpts from this show in high school marching band. anyway we found 
Cirque du Soleil has alot of good music
more specifically the show "La Nouba"

heres the song we used in our clown room last year





really picks up at around 2.40

heres another favorite of ours


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Adam over at Poison Props makes a really cool CD we used for for our 2009 haunt. It's over an hour long, making it more bareable to play over and over and over every night!

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=23
:jol:.


----------



## GoreGator

you guys are great as usual!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoahFentz

I've used some of Michael Hedstrom music at www.hedstorm.net. There are some circus type themes available for download. Ask permission first and give credit. Hes a really good guy.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

We have used Hedstorm's stuff as well. There's one track that just has foot steps and laughter that we used in our 08 haunt.


----------



## randomr8

How about the sound track to the movie "IT". Particularly the scenes with Pennywise the clown.


----------

